# Internet Explorer crashes when typing search items or clicking in sites like google



## bjcurry (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

OS: Windows 95a
Browser: Internet Explorer 5.01 sp2
Error message: IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module URLMON.DLL at 014f:702c2f51.

Over the past few weeks, I've been catching and repairing the effects of a bunch of dialers and hijackers. Ever since then, my IE5.01 sp2 has been randomly crashing if I type in a search item or click on a navigation link in Google. Urlmon.dll is the file affected. It doesn't happen every time, but it's very annoying, as Google is the site I visit the most.

Here's an example out of the faultlog file: IEXPLORE caused an invalid page fault in module URLMON.DLL at 014f:702c2f51. (Registers, etc available on request)

I have repaired Internet explorer (Wanted to reinstall it, but it won't let me). The repair seemed successful, but the error still exists. Scans from the current versions of AVG Antivirus and Spybot show no malware. 

I searched the microsoft.com site for references to urlmon.dll, but the error messages 1) only refer to the launching of IE; 2) refers to multiple instances of Quickview in the registry (it doesn't) and 3) refers to a delivery service to a HP printer.

Is there something else I can do?


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

i would get some online scans, house call and pcpit stop to start with, either you have a system file problem or you still have a worm or trojan. don't know if 95 will take ie 5.5, if it will then i'd try it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Reboot and without opening IE, go to the Internet Options applet in the Control Panel.

Delete History, the Temporary Internet Cache and Offline content. Then try again.

If that doesn't work, you can try this:

Click Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode.

At the c:\windows\> prompt enter each bold line:

*smartdrv
deltree tempor~1
deltree temp
deltree history
deltree locals~1\tempor~1
exit*

(you may get an error message on this last one (locals~1), just skip to "exit" if you do, it just means you don't have that directory)

Enter smartdrv first or the process will take a very long time. For each deltree, confirm by entering 'y' if the target directory is correct.


----------

